# Problème de ventilateurs réglés ?



## Thomatish (11 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Heureux possesseur d'un MacBook Pro Retina 2013 ( avec une magnifique dalle Samsung  ) à partir d'aujourd'hui même j'ai tout de suite constaté le fameux problème des SSD SanDisk et leur divorce avec les ventilateurs qui s'emballent quand le SSD est quelque peu utilisé.

J'appelle donc Apple Care et décris mon problème. La technicienne est bien au courant du problème et me parle brièvement d'une MAJ logicielle.

Elle me fait faire une manipulation au démarrage de l'ordinateur : cmd + alt + p + r.
Il démarre trois fois (Le son d'ouverture retenti 3 fois donc) et depuis je n'ai plus aucun soucis...

J'étais en plein téléchargement de Diablo 3, donc de la grosse copie sur le SSD, j'ai continué après la manip, certes les ventilateurs tournent plus ou moins vite, mais pas comme un sèche main Dyson comme quelques minutes avant.

Donc moi qui pensait que ce n'était qu'une solution fumeuse sans aucun intérêt finalement ça à l'air de fonctionner. A voir sur le long terme


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2013)

Il suffirait d'un simple zap de PRAM, les choses sont parfois si simples. ^^


----------



## kaki74 (11 Mars 2013)

essai de télécharger cette chanson
lit la avec itunes 
si tu arrives a lire la chanson jusqu'au bout sans que les ventilateurs s'emballent c'est bon.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (11 Mars 2013)

Oui les MBPr sont buggés. Il faut réinitialiser la PRAM tous les jours, sinon ça donne des problème de ventilateur et de basculement entre les cartes graphiques.


----------



## kaki74 (11 Mars 2013)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> ...... et de basculement entre les cartes graphiques.



comment ca ?


----------



## Thomatish (11 Mars 2013)

@kaki74

Bon les ventilos se sont quand même emballé sur ta chanson 
J'ai un rdv à l'apple store pour Dimanche pour un changement mais est-ce juste le SSD ou tout le mac ? Parce que j'ai eu de la "chance" de tomber sur un dalle samsung ( à priori pas ou moins sujette au ghosting) alors je n'aimerais pas me retrouver avec une dalle LG... Il est peut être plus sage d'attendre la MAJ logicielle ?


----------



## toutoutou (11 Mars 2013)

Personnellement je suis possesseur d'un 15'' et pour régler le problème du basculement entre les cartes graphiques, le reset pram/vram ne suffit pas. C'est le smc qu'il faut réinitialiser et cela tous les jours à peu près en effet.


----------



## kaki74 (11 Mars 2013)

toutoutou a dit:


> Personnellement je suis possesseur d'un 15'' et pour régler le problème du basculement entre les cartes graphiques, le reset pram/vram ne suffit pas. C'est le smc qu'il faut réinitialiser et cela tous les jours à peu près en effet.



c'est quoi ce probleme de basculement entre les carte graphique ?
moi ca bascule quand j'ouvre certaine apli comme iphoto ou cs6 mais ca c'est normale.

@Thomatish

moi j'ai une dalle LG mais pas de soucis, meme en faisant les testes ICI
Va a l'apple store et voit ce qu'il te propose, ils ne te changeront pas juste le ssd.
Ce sera soit la machine entière soit leur fameux changement de carte mère ( ils le font tout le temps )


----------



## toutoutou (11 Mars 2013)

Il s'agit d'un problème qui est apparu chez certains possesseur de MBP Retina 15''... Sans que l'on ne puisse vraiment expliquer pourquoi, le basculement vers la Geforce Gt 650m ne se faisait plus et le seul moyen de rétablir le basculement était de faire un reset smc. 
En revanche, je m'aperçois à l'instant qu'aborder ce problème dans ce fil est un peu hors de propos puisqu'il s'agit ici de retina 13'' qui sont équipés que d'une seule carte graphique.
Mais disons que cela aurait moins eu le mérite de satisfaire ta curiosité kaki74.


----------



## kaki74 (12 Mars 2013)

non, on parle bien de 15" ( enfin il me semble )
pour voir sur quelle cg on est il faut installé un petit logiciel non ?
(je viens de tester en regardant dans "a propos de ce mac" et "plus d'info" et le basculement ce fait bien chez moi)


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2013)

kaki74 a dit:


> pour voir sur quelle cg on est il faut installé un petit logiciel non ?



Tu peux installer gfxCardStatus ====> http://gfx.io/


----------



## kaki74 (12 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Tu peux installer gfxCardStatus ====> http://gfx.io/



merci


----------



## Thomatish (12 Mars 2013)

Non non je suis bien sur un 15'
Merci pour l'astuce de la carte graphique, le basculement se fait impeccablement chez moi c'est parfait 
Et les ventilateurs je ne les entends pas beaucoup depuis hier... Plutôt très satisfait de ce nouveau Mac !


----------



## kaki74 (12 Mars 2013)

Thomatish a dit:


> Non non je suis bien sur un 15'
> Merci pour l'astuce de la carte graphique, le basculement se fait impeccablement chez moi c'est parfait
> Et les ventilateurs je ne les entends pas beaucoup depuis hier... Plutôt très satisfait de ce nouveau Mac !



moi en fait je les entends de moins en moins souvent,
mais c'est quand meme embétant quand ca se déclenche.
et malgré tous mes problèmes je l'aime bien ce mbpr, super rapide


----------



## Thomatish (14 Mars 2013)

Ce serait bien d'avoir un retour pour savoir si la MAJ de ce jour a vraiment réglé les soucis de ventilateurs.
Pour l'instant de mon côté c'est parfait. Même après avoir jouer la fameuse musique sur itunes


----------



## Reinard (14 Mars 2013)

Thomatish a dit:


> Ce serait bien d'avoir un retour pour savoir si la MAJ de ce jour a vraiment réglé les soucis de ventilateurs.
> Pour l'instant de mon côté c'est parfait. Même après avoir jouer la fameuse musique sur itunes


Sans répondre en étant complètement convaincu (je l'ai installée tout de suite mais il faudrait plus de temps pour être certain) ça semble bien avoir réglé le problème des ventilos et de switch de la carte graphique.


----------



## kaki74 (15 Mars 2013)

oui, il faut attendre avant d'etre sur,
chez moi les ventilos pouvaient rester calme pendant plusieurs jours.
mais si ca marche


----------



## Juju7727 (15 Mars 2013)

J'ai un MBPr depuis 15 jours avec le fameux problème, même s'il était peu fréquent (2/3 fois en 15 jours). 

J'ai fait le test du MP3 sur iTunes et les ventilateurs partaient à fond au bout de 1min 30 et hier après la MAJ, j'ai pu lancé la même musique complète sans la moindre accélération des ventilateurs. 

iTunes à tourné 1h avec en plus de ça l'ordi sur la couette donc pas top pour l'évacuation de l'air chaud et je n'ai pas entendu le moindre bruit de ventilateur donc ça me semble corrigé...


----------



## kaki74 (16 Mars 2013)

ca a l'air de fonctionner.
toujours pas entendu les ventilo depuis la maj.
C est agréable !


----------



## MacControle (16 Mars 2013)

Ha ! Enfin, bonne nouvelle alors, parce que ce problème donnait comme même une très mauvaise image des rétinas


----------

